# My 92FS from the early 1990s and a Model 1934 from WWII



## Bigdog48 (Feb 15, 2017)

I got the Beretta from the factory as part of a contract we had with them for my organization at the time, and the Model 1934 was brought home from N. Africa and Italy by my dad. The 92 is a great shooter, the Model 1934 still functions, but it is now a safe queen.


----------

